# Suisin western inox 210



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought this for a friend's wedding gift because it hit all my metrics for shopping for beginners

1) stainless

2) not too hard or soft

3) good fit and finish

4) thin

5) less than $150, way less only $96 during the december sale

It's asymmetric for righties but my intelligence reports that they are both right handed (we had his fiance catch something and watched her eat). The picture here doesn't do it justice about how thin it is because the knife is all short (widthwise).

Also I wanted to try out my new photography lighting. I now own light umbrellas and full spectrum lightbulbs. Good for product review lighting, selling stuff on ebay, and also taking portraits if anyone needs a passport photo..





  








DSC_0371.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 9, 2017












  








DSC_0374.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 9, 2017








And I want to point out the initial sharpening Korin does for free, look at this nice crisp and even bevel they put on without scratching up the blade face:





  








DSC_0375.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 9, 2017


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> It's asymmetric for righties but my intelligence reports that they are both right handed (we had his fiance catch something and watched her eat).


Nice investigative skills! XD

Thanks for mentioning the Korin initial sharpening. I think I had the same done for the Suisin Western Inox I gifted my brother - got to see it a few months ago and IIRC a good job done on that one too. The righty asymmetry was definitely pronounced on that one.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

That's some real asymmetric looking sharpening, it looks 10deg inclusive for cryeye!  Nice choil shot Millions.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bevel on the backside is very small?


----------



## wens (Feb 9, 2014)

Do the pictures do justice to how the handle looks in real life? I have very mixed feelings about it.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If you like the looks or not is subjective.  I don't shop much based on handles since I can rehandle it if I want.

It's 2 tone birch composite (treated like pakka or staminawood), brown in the middle black one the edges.  Wood is flush with the metal. 

I don't expect a custom handle in the $100 range and I don't feel like explaining how to properly clean a knife without getting water into a wa handle.  The truth is most people can't be bothered to have nice things.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> I don't expect a custom handle in the $100 range and I don't feel like explaining how to properly clean a knife without getting water into a wa handle. The truth is most people can't be bothered to have nice things.


Too real. I keep wanting to get a carbon knife for a friend but I don't think it's ever going to happen. Patina life != Rust life


----------

